# kein fbsplash auf 2.6.23-r5

## gentoo_usr

ich hab nach dieser Anleitung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash installiert. jedoch ist beim booten kein bild zu sehen.

ich verwende 2.6.23-r5. Bei 2.6.22-r9 hat alles wunderbar geklappt. ich suche jetzt schon sehr lange nach dem Grund, aber irgendwie steh ich auf dem Schlauch ...

beim Bootvorgang kommt folgende Meldung:

 * Setting framebuffer console images ...

/etc/init.d/fbcondecor: line 11:  8132 Segmentation fault      /                                  sbin/fbcondecor_ctl --tty="${tty}" -t "${theme}" -c setcfg

 * Failed to set background image on tty1                 [ !! ]

meine grub.conf:

default 0

timeout 15

#splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3

video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@60,mtrr:3,splash=verbose,fadein,theme:Psychotoxic$

initrd /boot/fbsplash-Psychotoxic-1024x768   

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r9 bootsplash

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r9 root=/dev/sda3 video=vesafb:1024x768-24@60,mtrr,ywr$

initrd /boot/fbsplash-Psychotoxic-1024x768

ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar...

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## Edward Nigma

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo gentoo_usr

Meine sehr gut funktionierende kernelzeilen Erweiterung in der grub.conf schaut z.Z. so aus:

```
 video=uvesafb:1280x1024-16,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:livecd-2007.0 CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet
```

und dazu natürlich die passende initramfs

Eventuell kannst du dir hier ja  was herauspicken, mußt es dir natürlich auf dein theme anpassen.

Viel Glück

josef.95

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/fbcondecor: line 11: 8132 Segmentation fault / sbin/fbcondecor_ctl --tty="${tty}" -t "${theme}" -c setcfg 

 

Genau das hatte ich auch oft! Achte darauf das du wirklich keinen Fehler machst in der Angabe wo der Theme liegt.

Erstelle-Rezize ihn notfalls wie im Wiki nochmal neu und kopiere ihn an die entsprechende Stelle usw.

Bist du auch sicher das du die "video=..........." Sache da auch ohne Zeilenumbruch hast?

Und warum hast du ein Dollarzeichen da am Ende von der Theme-Angabe?!?: ",theme:Psychotoxic$"

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo und danke erst mal für die schnellen Antworten.

Die Zeilen sind aus der grub.conf ohne zeilenumbruch rauskopiert. Die Dollarzeichen sind von der Konsole und stehen nicht in der grub.conf. 

Bei meinem Kernel 2.6.22 hat das fbsplash ja funktioniert und ich hab nichts weiter verändert.

Ich hab nun nach der Anleitung http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ alles nochmal installiert. Funktioniert immer noch nicht.

jetzt kann es nur noch an den bildern selber liegen ??

muss ich eigentlich die auflösung einstellen ??? Beim Kernel 2.6.22 war das ja Kernel möglich ....

@Josef.95

hab deine zeile rauskopiert und angepasst, aber nutzt nichts, bekomm die gleiche meldung.

video=uvesafb:1024x768-24,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:Psychotoxic 

CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## musv

Wirf mal einen Blick ins dmesg rein, ob du dasselbe Problem hast wie ich:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-597482-highlight-fbcondecor.html#4366949

Für mein Problem gibt es 2 Theorien:

1. uvesafb hat hörere Grafikanforderungen als vesafb-tng bzw. benötigt vbe > 2.0

2. uvesafb ist noch ziemlich buggy

Welches von beiden zutrifft, hab ich noch nicht rausbekommen. Ich weiß nur, daß es mit gleicher Bootzeile und selber initramdisk bei 2.6.22 noch ging.

----------

## gentoo_usr

MOD: Dmesg Ausgabe in Code Tags gesetzt

also ich weiss nicht wie ich das deuten muss. Jetzt hab ich mal meien dmesg ge

postet. 

```

dmesg:

gpgart: Detected an Intel 945GM Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xc0000000

uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0

uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 60 Hz, hf = 49 kHz, clk = 68 MHz

uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf8a00000, using 7872k, total 7872k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 1 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.20-k2

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.23-k4-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

sky2 0000:02:00.0: v1.18 addr 0xd2000000 irq 17 Yukon-EC Ultra (0xb4) rev 2

sky2 eth0: addr 00:0a:e4:bb:4c:d1

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.60.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ICH7: chipset revision 2

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1810-0x1817, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T10N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: selected mode 0x42

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 1.5 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

ahci 0000:00:1f.2: flags: 64bit ncq pm led clo pio slum part 

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

scsi0 : ahci

scsi1 : ahci

scsi2 : ahci

scsi3 : ahci

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8822500 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 222

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8822580 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 222

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8822600 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 222

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xf8822680 ctl 0x00000000 bmdma 0x00000000 irq 222

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD600BEVS-07LAT0, 01.06M01, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 117210240 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 1)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD600BEVS-07 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 117210240 512-byte hardware sectors (60012 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.05

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.05

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 20, io mem 0xd4544000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 20, io base 0x00001820

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 16, io base 0x00001840

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 21, io base 0x00001860

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 19, io base 0x00001880

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbserial

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core

drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for pl2303

usbcore: registered new interface driver pl2303

drivers/usb/serial/pl2303.c: Prolific PL2303 USB to serial adaptor driver

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

input: Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse as /class/input/input1

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.13

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'WEP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'CCMP'

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'TKIP'

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.2, id: 0x12a0b1, caps: 0xa04713/0x204000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input2

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 296k freed

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

ipw3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver for Linux, 1.2.2mpr

ipw3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

ipw3945: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

input: Acer hotkey driver as /class/input/input3

Acer Travelmate hotkey driver v0.5.35

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input4

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Lid Switch as /class/input/input5

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

input: Sleep Button (CM) as /class/input/input6

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: SSDT 7F69186C, 01EA (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 000C) - 5 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7F69161C, 01CB (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Cst     3001 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 000D) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: SSDT 7F691A56, 0089 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0011) - 3 Objects with 0 Devices 3 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: SSDT 7F6917E7, 0085 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Cst     3000 INTL 20050624)

Parsing all Control Methods:

Table [SSDT](id 0012) - 1 Objects with 0 Devices 1 Methods 0 Regions

ACPI: CPU1 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

Marking TSC unstable due to: possible TSC halt in C2.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (42 C)

Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (52 C)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda4, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:506036k

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -317037825 ns)

fbcondecor_ctl[4037]: segfault at 000000b8 eip b7ec45d3 esp bf959360 error 4

ipw3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:

Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.

fbcondecor_ctl[5283]: segfault at 000000b8 eip b7f6f5d3 esp bfcb7ed0 error 4

sky2 eth0: enabling interface

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

sky2 eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth0: link becomes ready

[drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20060119 on minor 0

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

```

mit dem 945gma chip dürfte das ja wohl kein problem sein ...

beim systemstart kommt der aufruf übrigens zwei mal.

* Setting framebuffer console images ...

/etc/init.d/fbcondecor: line 11: 16306 Segmentation fault      /sbin/fbcondecor_ctl --tty="${tty}" -t "${theme}" -c setcfg

 * Failed to set background image on tty1   

Was heisst das jetzt ?? wie geht es dann weiter ?? 

wie hast du dann weiter gemacht ??

mfg

gentoo_usr

----------

## musv

Ok, um erstmal ein paar Verständnisprobleme deinerseits auszuräumen:

Wenn du gleich beim Booten ein Hintergrundbild haben möchtest, mußt du entweder eine Initramdisk zusammenbauen (Anleitung: http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ oder http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_gensplash) oder das Ding direkt in den Kernel patchen. Vorzugsweise macht man das über die Initramdisk. 

Wenn du dann später auf allen Konsolen ein Hintergrundbild haben willst, brauchst du den fbcondecor-Dienst (das Ding, was bei Dir die Fehlermeldung versursacht). 

Beide Sachen sind aber relativ unabhängig voneinander. Das Bild beim Booten wird aus der Ramdisk geladen, das Hintergrundbild später aus /etc/splash. Bei Dir geht beides nicht. 

Initramdisk funktioniert bei Dir nicht - Ist scheinbar dasselbe Problem, was ich in meinem Posting beschrieben hatte.

Hintergrundbilder auf mehreren Konsolen (fbcondecor) geht bei Dir nicht. Ich denk mal, da hast du entweder einen Fehler in /etc/config/fbcondecor oder in /etc/splash/fbcondecor bzw. /etc/config/splash

----------

## gentoo_usr

ok...

also ich will ja nur das bild beim booten... Das hintergrundbild in der Konsole will ich ja eigentlich garnicht. 

Hab aber schon das mit der Anleitung http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash gemacht, was beim kernel 2.6.22 ja funktioniert hat aber beim 2.6.23 nicht mehr funktioniert. Nach der obigen Anleitung sollte es das aber.... mir ist also nicht klar warum das nicht funktioniert  ???

Ich versuche es nochmal nach der geposteten Anleitung 

hast du das problem bei dir inzwischen gelöst ??

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## ChrisJumper

gentoo_user, beschreib doch mal was genau du gemacht hast - in Stichpunkten.

Wenn du jetzt von dem Wiki sprichst.. hast du deinen Kernel auch "zweimal" gebaut?

Bzw. einmal gestartet und nach dem eintragen dieser Zeile /usr/share/v86d/initramfs nochmal neu gebaut und gebootet?

Hast du diesen uvesafb-Abschnitt im Wiki nochmal überprüft ob bei dir wirklich alles stimmt?

Hast du auch media-gfx/splashutils mit dem neuen fbcondecore Useflag neu gebaut?

Startet dein Init-Boot Vorgang in einer kleinen (600x800) Auflösung oder schon in der größeren (z.B. 1024x768)?

Achte gleich nach dem Auswählen in Grub darauf ob eine Fehlermeldung auftaucht bezüglich der Splashdatei.. ob er sie laden konnte oder nicht. Das ist ganz kurz zu sehen nachdem Grub die (ausgewählte) Kernel-Konfiguration startet.

----------

## gentoo_usr

hey...

also

make menuconfig

Graphics support ---> Userspace VESA VGA graphics support

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r5

reboot

emerge klibc

emerge v86d

make menuconfig

Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support

/usr/share/v86d/initramfs in Initramfs source file(s)

make && make modules_install

mount /boot

cp arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r5

Wie kann ich eigentlich die auflösung einstellen ?? beim kernel 2.6.22 ging das ja im Kernel, aber bei dem neuen 2.6.23 ist diese option nicht mehr vorhanden !!

mfg gentoo_usr

----------

## firefly

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> hey...
> 
> also
> 
> make menuconfig
> ...

 

da fehlt doch was:

 *http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/ wrote:*   

>    1. cd /usr/src/linux
> 
> 2. configure the kernel; in the "Device Drivers" section select:
> 
>       Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker and
> ...

 

----------

## gentoo_usr

hallo 

ja die option 

configure the kernel; in the "Device Drivers" section select:

Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

ist schon automatisch ausgewählt ...

@ChrisJumper

kann da nicht wirklich was sehen ... die auflösung ist aber noch imho 640x480

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @ChrisJumper
> 
> kann da nicht wirklich was sehen ... die auflösung ist aber noch imho 640x480

 

Ich vermute diese Information wird aus dem sehr langen Kernel-Parameter extrahiert.

(video=uvesafb:1024x768-32,mtrr:3,ywrap ...)

Das immer noch die kleine Auflösung verwendet wird zeigt das der Fehler schon auftritt wenn er die Grundlage zur Verfügung stellt und nicht erst beim (Initramfs oder dem Theme..).

Deins jetzt:

```

video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@60,mtrr:3,splash=verbose,fadein,theme:Psychotoxic

```

Meins:

```
video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@75,mtrr:3,ywrap,pmipal splash=silent,fadein,theme:KillBillTux-Yellow quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

Probier doch mal meins mit meiner Farbtiefe und deiner Herz-Zahl und dem Psychotoxic Theme:

```
video=uvesafb:1024x768-32@60,mtrr:3,ywrap,pmipal splash=silent,fadein,theme:Psychotoxic quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

```

Das ist jetzt eine Verzweiflungstat, denn eigentlich sieht das bei dir Wasserdicht aus: Was mir auffällt ist das du lediglich 24 statt 32 Bit-Farbtiefe verwenden möchtest. Vielleicht hängt es auch damit zusammen.

Wenn es nicht klappt, versuch es doch mal den ttys einen Theme zu zuweisen. Vielleicht stockt es ja deswegen. Ist zumindest immer noch besser als auf der Stelle zu treten.

----------

## firefly

uvesafb kann nur die Auflösungen verwenden, welche es in der "VBE tabelle" der Grafikkarte findet.

Eine Liste der unterstüzten Auflösungen bekommst du damit:

```
cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

----------

## gentoo_usr

Hallo 

hab die grub.conf schon umgeschrieben, hilft aber trotzdem nichts.

title= Gentoo Linux 2.6.23-r5

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.23-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/sda3

video=uvesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@60,mtrr:3,splash=verbose,fadein,theme:Psychotoxic CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

#video=uvesafb:1024x768-16,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:Cynapses CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 quiet

initrd /boot/fbsplash-Psychotoxic-1024x768

macht das wenn ich mehrere fbsplash-xxx-1024x768 habe ... 

also hwinfo sagt eben:

tux linux # hwinfo --framebuffer

02: None 00.0: 11001 VESA Framebuffer

  [Created at bios.447]

  Unique ID: rdCR.il6towt04X5

  Hardware Class: framebuffer

  Model: "Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller"

  Vendor: "Intel Corporation"

  Device: "Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Controller"

  SubVendor: "Intel(r) 82945GM Chipset Family Graphics Chip Accelerated VGA BIOS"

  SubDevice:

  Revision: "Hardware Version 0.0"

  Memory Size: 7 MB + 704 kB

  Memory Range: 0xc0000000-0xc07affff (rw)

  Mode 0x0360: 1280x800 (+1280), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0361: 1280x800 (+2560), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0362: 1280x800 (+5120), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0305: 1024x768 (+1024), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0317: 1024x768 (+2048), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0318: 1024x768 (+4096), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0312: 640x480 (+2560), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0314: 800x600 (+1600), 16 bits

  Mode 0x0315: 800x600 (+3200), 24 bits

  Mode 0x0301: 640x480 (+640), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0303: 800x600 (+832), 8 bits

  Mode 0x0311: 640x480 (+1280), 16 bits

  Config Status: cfg=new, avail=yes, need=no, active=unknown

"Wenn es nicht klappt, versuch es doch mal den ttys einen Theme zu zuweisen. Vielleicht stockt es ja deswegen. Ist zumindest immer noch besser als auf der Stelle zu treten." 

kannst du das etwas besser erklären .. weiss nicht was du meinst ...

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## Josef.95

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es an der initramfs liegen könnte.

Die initramfs (nur diese) kann sehr einfach mit den genkernel Scripts erstellt werden.

zb. so:   (genkernel emergen)

```
genkernel  --gensplash=livecd-2007.0 --gensplash-res=1280x1024 initrd
```

 Dies erstellt eine zum kernel passende initramfs mit dem angegebenen theme und Auflösung.

Diese ist dann in /boot zu finden.

Es gilt zu beachten das dieses angegebene Theme in der Auflösung in:

```
/etc/splash
```

 vorhanden sein muß !

Der für dieses Beispiel passende kernel Eintrag hatte ich weiter oben schon mal angegeben.

MfG josef.95

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> macht das wenn ich mehrere fbsplash-xxx-1024x768 habe ... 
> 
> 

 

Nee. Ich hab auch mehrere Themes in /boot liegen.

Wichtig ist nur das man den Dateinamen in dies Form einhält (fbsplash-$NAME-$AUFLÖSUNG), und nicht auf die Idee kommt in den Kernel-Parameter "theme:fbslash-$NAME" zu schreiben.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Wenn es nicht klappt, versuch es doch mal den ttys einen Theme zu zuweisen. Vielleicht stockt es ja deswegen. Ist zumindest immer noch besser als auf der Stelle zu treten." 
> 
> kannst du das etwas besser erklären .. weiss nicht was du meinst ...
> ...

 

Sorry, für den Kauderwelsch! Du hast ja schon geschrieben das es dir nicht um den Consolen-Hintergrund geht. Sondern nur um diesen Init-Bootsplash (Ladebalken etc). Ich dachte vielleicht eine Aktivierung dieses Hintergrundes "könnte" dazu beitragen das sich dein Problem löst. Was immer noch besser ist als wenn einem die Ideen ausgehen.

Doch so wie ich das sehe macht es natürlich keinen Sinn wie von mir vorgeschlagen 32-Bit Farbtiefe zu verwenden wenn deine Grafik-Chip das nicht unterstützt.

Hab nochmal alles nachgeschaut. Das einzige was ich noch anders gemacht hab als du, ist das ich bei mir in der /etc/conf.d/fbcondecor die Zeile FBCONDECOR_TTYS="1 2 3 4 5 6" aktivierte und das ich die Themes mit dem "neuen" splashutil (+fbcondecor) neu erstellt hab:

```
# cd /etc/splash

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-Psychotoxic-1024x768  -r 1024x768 Psychotoxic
```

Was mich aber bei deinem Problem hier am meisten verwirrt ist: Selbst wenn man noch kein Splash-Theme erstellt oder installiert hat sollte deine Auflösung beim Init-Vorgang höher sein als 64x480. Und somit muss das Problem noch irgendwo in deinen Kernel-Einstellungen liegen....

Überprüf die nochmal, oder beherzige Josef.95 Vorschlag :)

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   Graphics support  --->
> 
>     [*] Support for frame buffer devices
> ...

 

----------

## gentoo_usr

also die Kernel Einstellungen stimmen

beim kernel 2.6.23 ist "[*] Initial RAM disk (initrd) support" unter "General Setup" zu finden, was ich aber eingetragen hab.

 < >   Promise SATA SX8 support                                              

  │ │      < >   Low Performance USB Block driver                                      

  │ │      <*>   RAM disk support                                                      

  │ │      (1)     Default number of RAM disks                                         

  │ │      (4096)  Default RAM disk size (kbytes)                                      

  │ │      (1024)  Default RAM disk block size (bytes)                                 

  │ │      < >   Packet writing on CD/DVD media                                  

  │ │      < >   ATA over Ethernet support

----------

## firefly

zeig doch mal die ausgabe von

```
cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes
```

----------

## gentoo_usr

hmm das kannte ich bis jetzt garnicht....

"hwinfo --frambuffer" zeigt etwas anderes an

cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes

1280x800-8, 0x0160

1280x800-16, 0x0161

1280x800-32, 0x0162

1024x768-8, 0x0105

1024x768-16, 0x0117

1024x768-32, 0x0118

640x480-32, 0x0112

800x600-16, 0x0114

800x600-32, 0x0115

640x480-8, 0x0101

800x600-8, 0x0103

640x480-16, 0x0111

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## Josef.95

Bei mir sieht es im kernel so aus:  (Standartvorgabe gentoo-sources amd64)

```
<*>   RAM disk support

(16)    Default number of RAM disks

(4096)  Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

(1024)  Default RAM disk block size (bytes)

MfG josef.95
```

----------

## gentoo_usr

hmm nutzt nichts funtz nicht...

funktioniert es bei dir ?? 

mfg gentoo_usr

----------

## thawn

ich hatte das selbe problem:

beim booten und beim runterfahren habe ich eine fehlermeldung bekommen:

error in line 13

und dann einen fbcondecor segmentation fault.

bei mir lag es an einer fehlerhaften zeile in der Konfiguration des splash themes.

probier also mal ein anderes theme aus...

Ich habe MetallTux benutzt

hier die Konfiguration:

```
# bootsplash theme metall-tux for resolution 1280x1024

# See http://www.bootsplash.org/ for more information

bgcolor=0

tx=48

ty=95

tw=1182

th=880

pic=/etc/splash/MetallTux/images/verbose-1280x1024.jpg

silentpic=/etc/splash/MetallTux/images/silent-1280x1024.jpg

box silent 341 800 352 832 #bcc2ce

box silent inter 353 800 363 832 #bcc2ce

box silent 353 800 929 832 #bcc2ce

box silent stipple #ffffffff

box silent inter 352 800 352 831 #bcc2ce

box silent 352 800 918 831 #bcc2ce

```

nachdem ich Zeile 13 auskommentiert habe läuft alles wunderbar (und sieht auch immer noch so aus wie mit dekernel version 2.6.22-gentoo-r8:

```
# box silent stipple #ffffffff
```

anscheinend kennt fbcondecor das stipple kommando nicht und hängt sich daran auf.

ausserdem habe ich meine initrd datei umbenannt:

von

fbsplash-MetallTux1280x1024-23

nach

fbsplash-23-MetallTux1280x1024

ich weiss aber nicht ob das wichtig ist...

viel erfolg!

----------

## gentoo_usr

hmm 

also ich bekomm keine fehlermeldung (mehr) und eine Zeile mit stipple gibts in meiner der config auch net.

wofür steht eigentlich die 23 bei "fbsplash-MetallTux1280x1024-23"

Device Drivers --->

  Block devices  --->

     <*> RAM disk support

     (4096) Default RAM disk size (kbytes)

[*]   Initial RAM disk (initrd) support

die Fett markierte zeile ist übrigens auch nicht in meiner kerneleinsellung zu sehen !!! Liegt es vielleicht daran ??

mfg 

gentoo_usr

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> hmm 
> 
> also ich bekomm keine fehlermeldung (mehr) und eine Zeile mit stipple gibts in meiner der config auch net.
> 
> wofür steht eigentlich die 23 bei "fbsplash-MetallTux1280x1024-23"
> ...

 

*Mich am Kopf kratz und nochmal auf das zeige*

```
# cd /etc/splash

splash_geninitramfs -v -g /boot/fbsplash-Psychotoxic-1024x768  -r 1024x768 Psychotoxic
```

(-23 ist sinnfrei, aus meiner Perspektive)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers --->
> 
>   Block devices  --->
> ...

 

Nein ich glaub nicht :/

Mach mal ein  $ grep -i init /usr/src/linux/.config, diese Beiden Dinge sollten bei dir auch so gesetzt sein.

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

Dieser Eintrag hat sich im 2.6.23 Kernel verschoben und ist jetzt unter "General Setup":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [*] Initial RAM filesystem and RAM disk (initramfs/initrd) support
> 
> (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s) 
> ...

 

Darüber das "Kernel->user space relay support (formerly relayfs)" sollte ebenfalls eingebaut worden sein.

Aber die Einstellungen hättest du ja schon alle haben müssen.

Wenn du nicht die "Schmutzige" Methode verwendet hast (einfach dein .config direkt editiert), sollte das auch alles geklappt haben.

Und ich ich das schon mehrmals gesagt hab, empfehle ich dir einen Neuanfang:

Schreib dir nochmal alles genau auf was du im Kernel brauchst. Dann löschst du die Config-Daten und führst ein make clean aus.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux 

rm ./.config

make clean

make menuconfig

```

Und stellst alles in ruhe nochmal neu ein.

Mfg Chris

----------

## gentoo_usr

 *Quote:*   

> *Mich am Kopf kratz und nochmal auf das zeige*
> 
> Code:
> 
> # cd /etc/splash
> ...

 

was willst mir damit sagen ?? ich hab den namen schon immer angepasst ...wenns das ist...

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

ist gesetzt...

werde deinem tipp folgen und meine config neu machen ....

danke...

wie sollte eigentlich die /etc/conf.d/fbcondecor aussehen ??

mfg gu

----------

## Josef.95

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Und ich ich das schon mehrmals gesagt hab, empfehle ich dir einen Neuanfang:
> 
> Schreib dir nochmal alles genau auf was du im Kernel brauchst. Dann löschst du die Config-Daten und führst ein make clean aus.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Währe hier nicht ein:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux 

make mrproper

make menuconfig

```

einfacher u. gründlicher?

viel Glück

josef.95

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh natürlich! 

Ich verwende nur immer wieder make clean, wenn ich Kleinigkeiten veränder oder um Module erweitere und bis jetzt bin ich mit dieser Vorgehensweise noch nicht auf "Probleme" gestoßen. Außerdem löscht make mrproper ja auch die .config.

Aber in diesem Fall ist ein make mrproper angebracht.

Was wieso? -> Linuxfiebel

 *Quote:*   

> Während ein »make clean« nur die Objektdateien entfernt und somit eine spätere Neuübersetzung aller Kernelteile erzwingt, sorgt ein »make mrproper« für ein Rücksetzen der Kernelquellen in den Originalzustand. Im Wesentlichen handelt es sich um das zusätzliche Entfernen der Statusdateien.
> 
> Schließlich existiert »make distclean«, das neben »make mrproper« auch noch die Rückstände von Patchvorgängen entsorgt.

 

----------

